# Is This Good Training ? (SchH)



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This guy reckons he's one hell of a trainer, (as well as one of the UK's top breeders/sellers) what do you folks think?

http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/14/7rqtxhO5ong


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

i wouldnt say one hell of a "trainer". good beater though. not necessary imo.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

His dog's performance looks average. He does not know how to use compulsion. Too much compulsion and not enough motivation. His dog sit and downs slow.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

he's an angry trainer. I wouldn't call him good at all. I like how he edited the part where the dog had to hold the dumbell for him. I like the platz in motion.... PLATZ then WHACK....what's with all the yelling and screaming?....this dude is bullshit


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> This guy reckons he's one hell of a trainer, (as well as one of the UK's top breeders/sellers) what do you folks think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/14/7rqtxhO5ong


I think we've found the President of the new K9 Pro Sports UK division lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This guy professes to be an outstanding trainer and trains his dogs in this way due to the fact they are soooooo extreme. Trouble is, folks seem to be believing him, probably because he is a big fish in a very small pool.

Can folks give a more detailed critique on the vid, good or bad. Thanks


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Which video? When I click on the link, the big square is black, but there are a bunch of choices on the right hand side......NO I haven't been drinking........yet!!!!!:-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Which video? When I click on the link, the big square is black, but there are a bunch of choices on the right hand side......NO I haven't been drinking........yet!!!!!:-\"


vids been removed by owner LOL...maybe hes noticed this topic and thought WTF !!! lets remove it quickly !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> vids been removed by owner LOL...maybe hes noticed this topic and thought WTF !!! lets remove it quickly !


I reckon that is exactly what has happened!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> vids been removed by owner LOL...maybe hes noticed this topic and thought WTF !!! lets remove it quickly !


dammit I miss all the good stuff. :evil:


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I saw the video and to be honest, I really hate to comment on how folks train as you just dont know where they are at with the dog, what kind of dog it is, what comes next etc. I have seen folks go hard on a dog only to back it off later with nice results.. right or wrong thats not for me to determine.

What I did notice was that just about all of his positioning was off, dog was crapping... ooops crabbing lmao, crooked this and that... etc.

As a side note... he throws like a girl :-\"

t


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> dammit I miss all the good stuff. :evil:


There's lots there to amuse, here's a beaut...what a ****in moron.

http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/18/w80imeg_XpM


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

is it just me or is that dog FAT ! he looks way to overweight but it could be that im wrong or crosseyed.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's lots there to amuse, here's a beaut...what a ****in moron.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/18/w80imeg_XpM


I think the guys name is a good idea what you'd want to do after training with him .......Su(e) Jay


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's lots there to amuse, here's a beaut...what a ****in moron.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/18/w80imeg_XpM


 
i'm no expert by any means, but can we say " DEFENSIVE" here??? Jesus God, the dog is in "fight or flight" mode. except the last 3 secs or so....and even then, well, i wouldn't give 2 cents for the dog. JMO


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it just me or does this dog look very scared, as opposed to the confident sch. dogs I'm used to seeing?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Is it just me or does this dog look very scared, as opposed to the confident sch. dogs I'm used to seeing?


I think the dog was very stressed, it was confused..tried to go back on the asshole in the apron and probably would've bitten the decoy given the chance.

It's like buying a pair of jeans made in Bangladesh..they look like Levis but the people making them haven't got a clue how they're supposed to fit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's lots there to amuse, here's a beaut...what a ****in moron.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/18/w80imeg_XpM



Low, flat ears, low wagging tail, both tell me this is classic "beat em till they bite" training.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I have seen the video in question before that jackass removed it.

Where to start...

Compulsion in obedience and a lot of unecessary corrections for crooked heeling. Poor dog has no idea what the corrections are for, since that guy's timing is horrible.

Even when the dog does something right, he has no concept of marking or rewarding the behavior just yanking and cranking the leash.

This guy makes W. Kohler looks like Shade Whitesel.

And then he used the magic words when shaking the judges hand: blah blah bloody fooking blah... - Something kind of amusing to see an indian guy speak with a heavy English accent...

Horrible timing with a lot of unecessary corrections is what the whole video boils down too.

Even when he tells the dog to "down" doing I guess a down in motion, the dog did it fine and downed. A split second later he WHACK hits him with a stick and then runs off.

I suppose he wanted to "proof" the down...

Also the video is being cut at "critical" moments, like when the dog brings the dumbell just before reaching him and a few other moments I can't remember now. That probably didn't work out too well, so might as well conveniently skip it.

Oh yes, he throws the dumbell like a skinny chick at the wrong time of the month.

Overall, pretty crude training (and this is coming from an idiot typing this) - not abusing the dog but using heavy hand and compulsion aka 1950s training - beat the crap out of them and yank their leashes til they get it after a lot of repetitions.

If he is the big fish in a pond, than I don't know what to say... sorry.

That's the best from what I can remember after seeign the video 12 hours ago before he removed it.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at the Tactical K9 - Hostage Situation ? Say what?

You police guys in her. Is it often you can slowly walk with you dog in a leash to a guy presenting his own arm for the dog at the same time he pushes the hostage AWAY from the threat of a dog???

Culdent he just go right up to the guy and wack him with the stick in the head 

http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/3/yP6KSH2wRjU


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the passive bite video is a little disturbing--I think the dog may need therapy and counseling after what it is put through


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Look at the Tactical K9 - Hostage Situation ? Say what?
> 
> You police guys in her. Is it often you can slowly walk with you dog in a leash to a guy presenting his own arm for the dog at the same time he pushes the hostage AWAY from the threat of a dog???
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I thought... guy was pretty compliant for a hostage taker..maybe he talked the guy down for a couple hours and convinced him that getting a dog bite is better than listening to more blah bla blah from him...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Is he raising his ugly head again, Maggie? I remember him from another forum and the memory is bad.

Seriously, do the GB WUSV participants train with him?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

The passive bite video is nuts, like a freaking Porno, what the hell is that guy thinking,


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> The passive bite video is nuts, like a freaking Porno, what the hell is that guy thinking,


No S**t! WTF is the guy doing to that poor dog?!?!?!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> the passive bite video is a little disturbing--I think the dog may need therapy and counseling after what it is put through


I think I need therapy.... that was weird to say the least.... goodness is that allowed over there?... here you would get arrested.... unless your in Mexico, I heard its allowed there...... I only heard....


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> The passive bite video is nuts, like a freaking Porno, what the hell is that guy thinking,


I agree lol.... gave me the hee bee gee beez..... I feel wrong just for watching it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> I think I need therapy.... that was weird to say the least.... goodness is that allowed over there?... here you would get arrested.... unless your in Mexico, I heard its allowed there...... I only heard....


arrested ???? what the hell for ? being a twit with a dog ? explain to me how yelling VAST at a dog over and over for no apparant or sensible reason that i can see is a reason to arrest ?

I dont have a clue what ****up is trying to do with this dog and his yelling but he isnt hurting the dog!

hes just being a retard thinking it looks cool but thats about it really.....


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's lots there to amuse, here's a beaut...what a ****in moron.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/sujayk9#p/u/18/w80imeg_XpM


Whats the title of the one? My phone won't go to it I keep ending up on the main page.
Thx


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> arrested ???? what the hell for ? being a twit with a dog ? explain to me how yelling VAST at a dog over and over for no apparant or sensible reason that i can see is a reason to arrest ?
> 
> I dont have a clue what ****up is trying to do with this dog and his yelling but he isnt hurting the dog!
> 
> hes just being a retard thinking it looks cool but thats about it really.....


LOL U OBVIOUSLY AREN'T SEEING WHAT SOME OF US ARE..... its really more of a joke......


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> Whats the title of the one? My phone won't go to it I keep ending up on the main page.
> Thx


Projays Femanus


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> LOL U OBVIOUSLY AREN'T SEEING WHAT SOME OF US ARE..... its really more of a joke......



your talking about the vid with the decoy and owner taunthing the dog to bite ? the one where he yells over and over VAST VAST VAST for no apparant reason...the one where he grabs the dogs head and yells some more ? thats the vid right ?

OK my mistake LOL....apparantly im not doing well since someone just explained the meaning here and my mind isnt in the gutter where it usualy is ! 

time for me to go back to the gutter here...if i miss simple things like this i know theres something wrong with me 

pardon for the mistaken thingy 

******trots of to gutter********


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> arrested ???? what the hell for ?


Ya I don't know about all that either but if you weren't watching it and only heard it, it really wouldn't be much of a stretch to think that someone was having a bit of a good time in the video. Kinda like that I time I saw this big huge man in a store wearing a skirt and carrying a purse. I had to do a double take on that one. This video wasn't much different. I wondered if the sound got mixed up somewhere. Then I realized it was coming from him


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I dont think watching it is any better, hes all over that d

```

```


```

```
og.... from behind.... massaging, stroking....combined with the sound.... weird to say the least lol.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Is he raising his ugly head again, Maggie? I remember him from another forum and the memory is bad.
> 
> Seriously, do the GB WUSV participants train with him?


I don't know Gillian, I've never met him. I do know he sings loud and high from the hill tops, proclaims to have the best dog(s) in the world possibly and seriously rates himself as quite a trainer. This is what I know of him from other boards.

He's a salesman though, one that folks in my part of the world may refer to as one who couldn't get a red face on a sun bed! I had considered (briefly) possibly sourcing a pup, but thought better of it.

I was interested to hear a critique on his dogs and training from the good folks here.


----------

